# 3/32nd Masonry Bit, does it exist?



## Mike A (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm installing house numbers over stucco and the instructions call for a 3/32" drill bit-- I can't seem to find a masonry bit that small. Does anybody know where I can find one? I checked all the big stores (Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, etc.) I live in the LA area (SF Valley)... or any online stores work too. Thank you!

Much appreciated,
-Mike


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Googling "3/32 masonry bit" produces lots of choices including Sears. Your local one just didn't have what you wanted.


----------



## Mike A (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I've tried that, but with quotes and without quotes. It gives me lots of links, but when I click on them I only see black oxide bits in that size or drill bit sharpeners in that size, but never actual 3/32nd masonry bits. Thus, sifting through google results on this particular search is what I can only imagine a brain aneurism must feel like. 

If you did actually find anything on google and could paste the link here, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks again!

-Mike


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike, I've been in industrial maintenance for 38 years, and am now with a company that sells fasteners and mill supplies--I have never seen a 3/32" masonry bit myself. That doesn't mean someone does not have them, they would be new to me. These would be so small, you would really have to careful using them. Go to a local "big apron" store and look a the "Tapcon" drills, in the nut/bolt dept., to see if there is something you can use.


----------



## awdblazer (Dec 30, 2010)

i have one at home, came in a set


----------



## Mike A (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you remember where you bought the set or the name of the set? Thanks!


----------



## Mike A (Mar 3, 2011)

*Nevermind*

Ended up buying a 1/8 bit and using anchors.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Go to a local "big apron" store and look a the "Tapcon" drills, in the nut/bolt dept., to see if there is something you can use.


smallest tapcon bit is probably 5/32


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You don't need a masonry bit to drill stucco.


----------

